# 600mm lens



## BEANC0UNTER (May 2, 2013)

I have a Cannon 600mm lens and a Gitzo 3541LS. I bought a WH200 Wimberly and the P50 plate to go with it. When I put the plate on the lens, I cannot get the lens back in the case that the lens came with. Anyone else have this issue? Any way to work around this?

Also, does anyone put Loctite on any of the screws to attach the plate to the lens?

Thanks,


----------



## applecider (May 2, 2013)

This is why you hear people talk about really right stuff or Kirk replacement feet, take off the canon put on replacement.

If the original cases came with wheels they might be worth traveling with alas they do not.

Neuro has talked about the feet in other threads.

I have a Kirk which needs more foot toward the camera to balance , Like a 1dx and flash so RRS may be better. Check them out.


----------



## BEANC0UNTER (May 2, 2013)

I have seen his comments on RRS feet but not sure I ever saw a definite that it would fit in the case with it. I know hiking with the case is not practical but at home storage would provide protection and I do not want to have to take the plate on and off all the time.

Thanks


----------



## dolina (May 2, 2013)

The Canon Lens Case is molded to fit the lens only.

As such your options are the following

a) get a 3rd party replacement lens foot like those sold by 4th Gen, Whimberly, RRS, Kirk, Jobu, Naturescapes, etc.
b) attach/detach lens plate when putting the lens into the case
c) get a new lens bag like a Lowepro Lens Trekker 600 II AW. This bag is not airline carryon compliant by 3-4".

Lowepro Lens Trekker 600 AW II

I opted for option A and C. In addition the lens case of Canon does not allow the transport of the lens with body attached for simpler deployment in the field.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 3, 2013)

I use the RRS foot, for the reasons described in this post. I honestly have no idea if the lens will fit in the Canon case with the RRS foot attached - I don't use the Canon case at all. 

For carrying the lens to the field, I use the Lowepro Lens Trekker 600 AW II discussed above. It holds the lens with a 2x TC and 1D X mounted, has a tripod holder for my RRS TVC-33, and Sliplock attachments for lens cases, the Lowepro Lens Exchange 200 AW in which I carry my RRS PG-02 LLR gimbal head, etc. FWIW, the Lowepro Flipside 500 AW will hold the 600 II (no body attached), and it _is_ airline carrying size. 

For storage at home, I want something waterproof - the Canon case is not. Roofs leak, pipes burst, etc. I keep my 600 II (with the hood reversed and foot on) in a Storm im2720 hard case, along with other gear:







I did use Loctite on the threads of the 4 screws when I replaced the Canon foot with the RRS foot (the Blue 242 type, so I can remove them if needed).


----------



## eml58 (May 3, 2013)

Yep, with Neuro on this, all my Whites have had the original foot replaced with the RRS Foot, 200/300/400/600, the Canon Case is next to useless for storage at home, the cases don't stack, and they're not water proof as mentioned, so like Neuro I store my Lenses at home in HPRC Cases, similar to Pelicans.

When I'm heading off to shoot, I use a pair of Gura Gear Battaflae Bags, the 600 fits nicely into one side of the 32Litre Model.


----------



## BEANC0UNTER (May 3, 2013)

I do have a Lowepro Flipside 500 AW that I plan on using for transporting. What is the benefit of the RRS replacement foot?


----------



## Don Haines (May 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> For storage at home, I want something waterproof - the Canon case is not. Roofs leak, pipes burst, etc. I keep my 600 II (with the hood reversed and foot on) in a Storm im2720 hard case, along with other gear:



I agree with Neuro on cases. I have been using Pelican cases for years to protect gear. Hard shell case, waterproof, and custom foam padding. They have survived dunks into the Atlantic and run rapids with the gear staying safe and dry. It makes no sense to protect a $10,000 lens with anything less.


----------



## KeithMeteer (May 3, 2013)

I have no problem with the P50 attached to my 600 Mk 2. Rotate it so that the foot is at the front (facing the opening) and the hood screw/knob is not interfering with the closing of the case.

Keith


----------



## BEANC0UNTER (May 3, 2013)

That is what I did. If you push the foot down so that the lid will close it seems to slightly more the lens and make the lid slightly harder to close. I am worried about messing up the lens hood.


----------



## eml58 (May 3, 2013)

BEANC0UNTER said:


> I do have a Lowepro Flipside 500 AW that I plan on using for transporting. What is the benefit of the RRS replacement foot?



The RRS replacement Foot has a lower profile than the Canon Foot, has a base plate that fits Wimberley/RRS type Balls etc without having to fit the Extra Plate as you would need to do with the Canon Original Foot. Better Engineered & Made I feel also.

You can see it attached in an earlier post by Neuro, much better all in one remedy.


----------



## photo212 (May 3, 2013)

Is this a rumor about the 600mm? sorry...


I have a 500mm f/4L. I used the LowePro for years. I like having the camera, extender attached ready to go, but I disliked not have room for other equipment. I ended up going the GuraGear option: http://www.guragear.com/backpacks/

My pack was discontinued, but nice to have the two sides. One for the big lens, and the other side for a smaller lens (300mm f/2.8L) plus bodies and whatever else I can get in there.

Original feet on both lens using the original Wimberley. 
The lens plate I use snugs tight without Loctite, never needed, and I cannot say I have ever had to tighten the plate in years of use.

Canon case is not something I'd use except to return for repair.


----------



## TexPhoto (May 3, 2013)

I really like my lowepro trekker 600. Bought it used (and perfect) for less than $100.


----------



## BEANC0UNTER (May 3, 2013)

Sorry. You are correct, wrong forum. I appreciate all of the information.


----------

